
Hacker Monthly #17 Free iPad-Optimized Edition [pdf] - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-issue17-ipad.pdf
======
rcfox
What does it mean for it to be iPad-optimized? I skimmed it very quickly, but
it looked just like any other issue of HM.

~~~
dspillett
Looks like it is rendered to a page size that is intended to fit nicely on the
device's screen at the default zoom/dpi settings without significant borders
and have the text at a comfortably readable size. Look at the print preview in
Adobe's reader with page scaling turned off and you'll see the difference. The
other editions I've looked at would print nicely at A4 size, if this was
printed like that the text would probably seem too large.

------
kylec
Have you considered making an iOS 5 Newsstand version of the magazine?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Yes. In fact, somebody from Apple contacted me about that. Won't be that soon
though (especially, need to figure a way to integrate with the current
subscribers database).

------
mijnpc
Nice to see that someone actually writes in the title that it's a pdf file.

THANK YOU.

I don't care that if members here want to give me - for speaking my opinion.

------
rb2k_
Why would this be tagged [scribd]? I always thought that "scribd" would denote
a link to a scribd.com page with the document, but this is a direct link to a
PDF.

~~~
heyitsnick
the [scribd] tag is actually a link to the PDF on scribd, the main headline
itself is direct to the PDF.

~~~
rb2k_
Oh thanks! Never noticed that

------
arunoda
Is other hacker monthly isssus always free to download?

~~~
dspillett
No. The first few were and a couple of specials have been. but the rest are $3
in digital form.

All the content is originally sourced from HN (though some of it may have seen
a little editing before being sent to print) and the sources are linked to
from the HM contents pages. So for instance the page for last month's edition
(which had no free variant at all) can be found at
<http://hackermonthly.com/issue-16.html>, and each of the articles in the
contents list is a link to the original HN post (and comments) which in turn
links to the original content.

So you have a choice:

1\. buy the print versions and have a nice printed magazine to read on the loo

2\. buy the cheaper nicely (and relatively consistently) arranged digital
version to read on your preferred device for that sort of thing, or print
pages of yourself

3\. just used the contents pages as a free curation service pointing you to
some articles that are considered particularly good, which you can read as you
like and print if you want to take a copy away from computing devices (though
you may need to tweak the originals to print nicely, which is done for you if
you buy either of the above)

